# Boys will be boys



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

WHEN TO START CUSSING!

A 6 year old and a 4 year old are upstairs in their bedroom. The 6 year old asks, "You know what? I think it's about time we started cussing." The 4 year old nods his head in approval. The 6 year old continues, "When we go downstairs for breakfast, I'm gonna say something with he ll and you say something with *[Excuse my language.... I have a limited vocabulary]*."

The 4 year old agrees with enthusiasm.

When the mother walks into the kitchen and asks the 6 year old what he wants for breakfast, he replies, "Aw, he ll, Mom, I guess I'll have some Cheerios.

WHACK! He flies out of his chair, tumbles across the kitchen floor, gets up, and runs upstairs crying his eyes out, with his mother in hot pursuit, slapping his rear with every step. His mom locks him in his room and shouts, "You can stay there until I let you out!"

She then comes back downstairs, looks at the 4 year old and asks with a stern voice, "And what do YOU want for breakfast, young man?"

"I don't know," he blubbers, "but you can bet your fat *[Excuse my language.... I have a limited vocabulary]* it won't be Cheerios!"


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

What a way to start the day


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Awesome !! LMAO.....


----------



## Helmet_S (Mar 18, 2010)

That is some pretty good stuff right there. The problem is I can totally see myself and my older brother doing this when we were little although we didn't.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I hear that ! My brother would still be locked in his room, and I'd still be stinging from the back hand.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Problem is...some parents would just smile.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Thats very funny Don!









I could see the ridding crop coming out from our mother!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Yikes !! That had to hurt !


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

She never did but you knew not to fool around with her!!!


----------

